# Lava Rock Grotto: Terrarium Vase Build



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is a terrarium vase build over 8 months housing 5 adult Phrynus marginmaculatus. Measures 19" tall and 17" wide. 13W 6500K Phillips CFL. Plant list includes: Anubius nana "petite", Bolbitis heteroclita, Crepidomanes minutum, Davallia parvula, Elaphoglossum peltatum, Pleurothallis calyptrostele, Riccardia sp. Colombia, and Sinningia muscicola "Rio das Pedras". Other unidentified mosses and liverworts were also used.

Current state after 8 months of growth (January 16, 2017). It's not quite complete and at a point I am happy with it yet, but I will be adding more liverworts and filmy ferns soon.









Scaping with the lava rock and experimenting back in April 2016. Behind the rocks there is a small cavern with multiple entrances that can be viewed by rotating the vase stand. This allows for daytime viewing of the nocturnal inhabitants.









Soil placement and testing the water levels.









After 2 months of growth (July 2, 2016). I was quite unhappy with the terrarium at this point and wished the plants grew at a much faster rate.









Current state after I removed several ferns and placed them in other terrariums. A few larger liverworts were added back in August to fill in a few spots. So far it is growing in and getting closer to what I had envisioned.









Side view of terrarium from my bed.









Aerial interior view.









Close up of the tiny water basin.









Interior shot.









Interior shot with one of the happy Phrynus marginemaculatus inhabitants.


----------



## David1 (May 27, 2013)

All I have to say is amazing set up


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice indeed 😀
I would have thought the bulb would make it too warm?


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Frogsarefun said:


> Very nice indeed 😀
> I would have thought the bulb would make it too warm?


The CFL raises the temperature by only a couple degrees Celsius, and only near the top. I speculate the raised stand helps the vase regulate temperature better with more air flow around the glass and keeps it close to the temp settings in my home.


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Very very nice, I need to buy a big vase now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Railrider1920 (Nov 12, 2016)

That is a very cool looking set up. 
Where did you get the vase from? Is there a drain hole in it or are you just really careful on watering?

Thanks for posting pics of it.
Rob


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Railrider1920 said:


> That is a very cool looking set up.
> Where did you get the vase from? Is there a drain hole in it or are you just really careful on watering?
> 
> Thanks for posting pics of it.
> Rob


I got it from a tacky home design store that was closing down. As for drainage there is no hole. If I mist too much (mist about once a week) I remove the excess with a turkey baster.


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Very nice you have things to scale and it looks balanced


----------



## ice19d (Jan 17, 2017)

i used lava rock in my first build. it looked really cool, especially once the moss started to cover it. but once the plants started to really take off i noticed the rock took up alot of usable space for the frogs and ended up having to take it out


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

This looks incredible, awesome job!


----------



## OrangeD (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree great job


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is really spectacular.


----------

